# Galveston Tarpon 8-6-12



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW.... what a day is all i can say. WOke up, put my JETTYLIFE shirt and pants on, cracked a cold one, loaded up the boat and CHICKENBOY lures up and was on my way. i was meetin some clients at the dock, today we were in searc h of the elusive TARPOON.:an5:

with the lite winds and swells i just knew the jetty was going to be on FIRE. cranked up the good ole Merc' did about 65 all the way to the end of the jetty. imidiatly i start seein rollers... big rollers... and i mean POONS not waves.:fish:

shotgunned a cold one for good measure, and rigged up my first cleint with my shimano international 20. tied on a **** pop but swtich the grub out with a CHICKENBOY chicken on a chain shrimp. preferabbly pink. casted right out and BAMM! tarpoon on! jettylife! client endured an epic battle, but the 100 pound braid stood no match to my guiding skills. Stuck him with the flying gaff, could hear the fryer sizzling already. nice 75 pound ****. BUT, we live the JETTYLIFE. WE DO not settle for ANYTHING less than 100 PUONDS! relocate, right near the jetty, and this time i rig up my trusty Penn TLD 15 with the **** chicken rig.

next cleint casts... hooks up.. BAMm! 100 POUNMD CLASS FISH on!:work::work:

Hard fight endured... reel started smoking badly, luckily we still have a full 30 of ice cold keystone to pour on it to cool it down a bit.. fish finally got boatside... BAM! bagged his ***. it was time to go home. happy clients once again! 

theyre out there, go get em while its hot!!!
$100 for a 6 hr sober trip... $150 all you can drink.

Capt JT


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

No pics?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're serious I'm jealous, if you're joking I'm laughing, if you're nursing a keystone buzz and stretching the truth i am still jealous. You were going to fry up some tarpon?!? 
Nice report, I have been itching to catch a **** since I first saw one in a magazine years ago but you cant be seriously charging $50 extra for two thirty packs of 'stones!!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't be, you have to be 21 to drink, esp with clients, LOL!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Keystone buzz gets em everytime maybe we can hook a marlin if I go with the all you can drink price!


----------



## Team Zissou (May 8, 2012)

Did you happen to see Dwayne Johnson when you visited Mysterious Island???


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

***! Thats the dumbest thread Ive read in along time.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha it gave me a good laugh. I only drink Budweiser. That means your gonna have to gives me $50 just for bringing the buds. Haha.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry I just went back and read all of his threads in the past and this one makes sense now. It's gonna be another good one.


----------



## Megalops Atlanticus (Nov 1, 2011)

Hammerdown are you still having the tarpon fry this weekend? Ill bring the stuffed rainbow duck !


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Put the pipe down and step away from the computer.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I think he's spent too much time on the wrong side of the glory hole wall!


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Drinking some cold ones, a captain's license, catching tarpon for a fish fry, and owning a boat that does 65 mph.... All at the age of 18. Man, I'm certainly jealous. Post some pics. Great job.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice post, its always good to get a good laugh at the beginning of a crappy day at work.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

And one time at captains camp.... I stuck a :fishy: up my butt...


----------



## Galvanizer (Oct 16, 2011)

With all that mentioning of beer, there is no doubt in my mind he was catching LADYFISH! HAAA HAAA.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

galvanizer said:


> with all that mentioning of beer, there is no doubt in my mind he was catching ladyfish! Haaa haaa.


tourist tarpon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

jettytarpon said:


> shotgunned a cold one for good measure, and rigged up my first cleint


Awesome!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Shoot - i'm always in for all you can drink!


----------



## UTAmg2010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tarpon fry!!! Yum I'll bring some keystone ice


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

jettytarpon said:


> WOW.... what a day is all i can say. WOke up, put my JETTYLIFE shirt and pants on, cracked a cold one, loaded up the boat and CHICKENBOY lures up and was on my way. i was meetin some clients at the dock, today we were in searc h of the elusive TARPOON.:an5:
> 
> with the lite winds and swells i just knew the jetty was going to be on FIRE. cranked up the good ole Merc' did about 65 all the way to the end of the jetty. imidiatly i start seein rollers... big rollers... and i mean POONS not waves.:fish:
> 
> ...


That story reminds me of some tall tails from another board years ago. any of the older folks on here remember "The White Knight" lol That is some funny stuff.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I ate a trapon once. It was edible. I got laughed at. Porbably wouldn't try it again. Boney friggin' fish if there ever was one. haha


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, the White Knight was on w m i and texas rod benders! I know,,,:doowapsta


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Chickenboy loved this plug. He's gonna get all kinds of orders from the tarpon guys now. Cha-ching!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I ate a trapon once. It was edible. I got laughed at. Porbably wouldn't try it again. Boney friggin' fish if there ever was one. haha


you are a adventurous soul when it comes to eating stuff. I am curious, what is the most disgusting tasting thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

UTAmg2010 said:


> Tarpon fry!!! Yum I'll bring some keystone ice


Thats what im talkin bout. Glad yall liked the report... on the water right now.. chasin a big ole pod of POONS!! report to come......:bounce:


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Actual Tarpon Landed - West Galveston*

Got this picture by email from a client this morning... Seems that his niece caught and landed this 6'2" tarpon yesterday 8/6/2012 in Galveston!

They are out there!!


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

heck yes theyre out there. you think i was alying??

Capt


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Ummmm...let's see....how to put this nicely......YES!!! Still do.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

lol... Catching tarpon in Galveston isn't what everyone is commenting on. People do it regularly. Your write-up of the morning is what has us chuckling. SEND SOME PICS! Good luck out there today.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Got this picture by email from a client this morning... Seems that his niece caught and landed this 6'2" tarpon yesterday 8/6/2012 in Galveston!
> 
> They are out there!!


That water is GLASS!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Yes, definitely looking forward to pics of the 100 lb tarpon with a Chickenboy lure in it's mouth. Perhaps we should get 3 or 4 of us 2coolers together and take jettytarpon up on his "all you can drink for $150" guided trip? I've never been 65 mph in a boat before.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

I just booked him for the whole week all the beer and tarpon you can drink and eat woohoo


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Still on the water, just released about a 150... she was a hoss. pics to come. Not sure why yall dont believe me. get in your boat and go to the end of the jetties, plenty of poons.

Capt


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

jettytarpon said:


> Still on the water, just released about a 150... she was a hoss. pics to come. Not sure why yall dont believe me. get in your boat and go to the end of the jetties, plenty of poons.
> 
> Capt


This should be good...


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

jettytarpon said:


> Still on the water, just released about a 150... she was a hoss. pics to come. Not sure why yall dont believe me. get in your boat and go to the end of the jetties, plenty of poons.
> 
> Capt


so you are going to fry up some tarpon? how long was the one you kept?


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Quit typing captain! Shotgun you a cold one and get to fishing! That's what the "Jetty Life" is all about.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Kolorado_Koolaid said:


> so you are going to fry up some tarpon? how long was the one you kept?


Nope, freezer is full for now.

Capt.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nothing like tarpon balls! My grandma makes the best!


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

hammerdown said:


> Quit typing captain! Shotgun you a cold one and get to fishing! That's what the "Jetty Life" is all about.


heck yeah!!!11

dont worry im still out here... bite has died for the most part though...


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Kolorado_Koolaid said:


> so you are going to fry up some tarpon? how long was the one you kept?


He was asking what is your preferred length for frying. For example, reds over 28" aren't really good to eat. Haven't seen many 100lb tarpons that'll fit into standard ice chests on boats. So what length is good eatin? What's the target size, or should I say the minimum length worth keeping. Sounds like you tore em up again. Kudos


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

jettytarpon said:


> Still on the water, just released about a 150... she was a hoss. pics to come. Not sure why yall dont believe me. get in your boat and go to the end of the jetties, plenty of poons.
> 
> Capt


I may have to go poons chasing after work. Anyone with me?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Don't forget your "JETTY LIFE" apparel.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

WRECKER said:


> I may have to go poons chasing after work. Anyone with me?


Do you not believe there is any tarpon off the jetties right now?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

How does it go "in god we trust all others must post pics"

Poc has some tarpon running now here's the proof this is the weld supply salesman


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

jettytarpon said:


> Do you not believe there is any tarpon off the jetties right now?


Of course I believe you. That's why I posted earlier that people regularly catch them in Galveston. If they didn't, Capt. Mike Williams wouldn't own a boat called the "Tarpon Express". I was saying that I'd love to catch a 100lb'er. I may have to go after work.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

jettytarpon said:


> heck yeah!!!11
> 
> bite has died for the most part though...


As have the majority of your brain cells apparently. Got a pound of that stuff you want to sell cheap??


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

weimtrainer said:


> As have the majority of your brain cells apparently. Got a pound of that stuff you want to sell cheap??


Make it 2 please.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

weimtrainer said:


> As have the majority of your brain cells apparently. Got a pound of that stuff you want to sell cheap??


I usually dont sell my JETTYLIFE tshirts by weight... but the customer is always right!! 1 pound of jettyLIFE tshirts should run you about 95.00 plus tax... should be around 7 or 8 shirts.

Capt JT


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

and it just keeps getting better...


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Thats what im here for.

Capt


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The man who cried tarpon!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

This guys full of it....:biggrin: Quit eggin him on.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Dipsay said:


> And one time at captains camp.... I stuck a :fishy: up my butt...


LMFAO! Well done Dip!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, Congrats!!


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

"but the 100 pound braid stood no match to my guiding skills."


I just keep going back to page 1 over and over again. What a great day.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

WRECKER said:


> "but the 100 pound braid stood no match to my guiding skills."
> 
> I just keep going back to page 1 over and over again. What a great day.


Not just a great day...sounded EPIC  cant wait to here more. Go get em jettytarpon

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

PICS??


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Just saw this, please come up with another, good stuff!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Capt JT we should get some people together and have a big party out on the jetties one day. I can picture it now... Tarpon steaks, Kid Rock music, girls in T backs with mullets, and most importantly Keystones for everyone!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

hammerdown said:


> Capt JT we should get some people together and have a big party out on the jetties one day. I can picture it now... Tarpon steaks, Kid Rock music, girls in T backs with mullets, and most importantly Keystones for everyone!


Party on Garth!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I believe ya JT.. just saw some pics from a tarpon trip today and pics don't lie.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I believe ya JT.. just saw some pics from a tarpon trip today and pics don't lie.


Burp~


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

hammerdown said:


> Capt JT we should get some people together and have a big party out on the jetties one day. I can picture it now... Tarpon steaks, Kid Rock music, girls in T backs with mullets, and most importantly Keystones for everyone!


well tickle my tarpon! hell yes im down... beer bikinis and bros... and jettylife....


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

and anyone who doesnt think there are tarpon out there might as well give up fishing. an idiot would know that light winds, summer temps, and calm swells will make them show.... must be trout fisherman...

Capt JT


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

jettytarpon said:


> and anyone who doesnt think there are tarpon out there might as well give up fishing. an idiot would know that light winds, summer temps, and calm swells will make them show.... must be trout fisherman...
> 
> Capt JT


Again..... Nobody is saying there aren't tarpon out there. We know that they are there. Lol... The longevity of this thread actually has nothing to do with tarpon.

And this man is the king of finding them.
http://www.texastarponguides.com/

Around the third week of August the migrations reverse direction and the schools of tarpon began their fall journey south passing off the coast of Texas in the migration corridor Tarpon Alley in the months August, September, October and November heading to their wintering grounds off the Yucatan.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

jettytarpon said:


> and anyone who doesnt think there are tarpon out there might as well give up fishing. an idiot would know that light winds, summer temps, and calm swells will make them show.... must be trout fisherman...
> 
> Capt JT


Haha great posts! They always make me laugh....maybe you should charge a little more for your trips or or "jettylife shirts" and buy a camera! I will rent mine to you.. All the pictures you can take.. for 100 bucks!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought i was full of ****...i love it


-mac-


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

This is entertaining. Green coming young man!


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Hahaha Mike Williams...


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

topwatrout said:


> Hahaha Mike Williams...


Mike has nothing on my guiding skills... Capt JT respects him n all... great guy and fantastic captain.... im just afraid i have better tarpon skills than him. end of story. and capt mike if your reading i will challenge you to a friendly tarpon tournament... but rules are you must finish a full 30 of keys/coors(your choice) by weigh in to qualify... if your up lemme know!
:sheepy:

capt JT


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Captain JT, ROCK ON!

Where can I get a t-shirt?


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you sir. Its nice to have some supporters....
My business is unfortunatly not up and running yet. Still in the works. Once it is established you will be first on the list for a shirt.. at no cost to you. i can sponsor you, just wear the shirt every now and then while your fishing.

Capt JT


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Very much appreciated and looking for to wearing it when I do fish.

I will even wear shirt when we make our bi-yearly trip to Florida and go on our Tarpon trip.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you make one in a tank top. I wanna keep my tank top tan. It will go good with my cut-offs and high tops? That will be my new tournament wear.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill take two pounds of shirts, one pound of XL and one pound of Large when you get them. Will you accept Pay Pal?


-mac-


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yo JT hows the fishing today? Does that $150 include lunch? How pounds of filets do you typically get off 150# tarpon?


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

you get bout 148# of fillets of a 150 fish... just cut off the head n ur good to go. unfortunatly my 150 all you can drink special is just all you can drink... for 200 i can make it all you can drink/eat. ill bring the grill out on the boat and fry up some tarpon and wieners.. maybe make a tarpon dog or two.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Im thinking about roasting one whole. Can you recommend a pit to cook that bad boy on? Or maybe I should go with a regular old fish. Ive already sent out invitations. Would you be okay if I only paid 83 dollars cash and 67 on a lonestar card?
Also before I would be able to make this
kind of financial commitment, iI must be assured there will be deck hands, to bait hooks and such


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Capt JT
Would you be interested taking me out on my own boat so I can potlick your spots

R4

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> Capt JT
> Would you be interested taking me out on my own boat so I can potlick your spots
> 
> R4


Brother, my spots are the JETTY. feel free to potlick them. plenty of poons to go around

Capt JT


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Capt JT let me know if you ever decide running for any kind of politics. A stand up person like yourself will always have my vote. Git er dun.......... Jetty style!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

hammerdown said:


> Capt JT let me know if you ever decide running for any kind of politics. A stand up person like yourself will always have my vote. Git er dun.......... Jetty style!


Yes, he will have this mexican's vote. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

That was 9 pages of reading off my life that I'll never get back!


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

"That was 9 pages of reading off my life that I'll never get back! "

I have actually looked forward to the tarpoon man's comments the last few days for comedic relief. Keep up the good work and keep the "Jetty Life" going brother!! 

Learn how to make tarpon boudain and I am in!


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

thank you sir for the nice comments. poons were harder to come by today... managed a nice mess of jettytuna though and one trout.... threw him back, only 29". anyone know why the 2cool logo is a sheepshead???!! how about we put a fish that actually takes balls to catch up there, like a tarpoon or tuna??

Capt


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

After suffering through all 9 pages (I kept telling myself to stop), I had a thought.... Maybe the company name should be CRACK-LIFE instead of Jettylife because there has to be a lot of that being smoked. 
Tarpon are one of the hardest fish to catch near-shore from what I understand. They are hard to find and even harder to land. I can't imagine anyone having consistent luck finding them every day, hooking them and landing them (every day). I may be a noob, but catching a bunch of tuna at the jetties? Really? And a 29" spec isn't good enough?
I had a thought..... you could have shirts with guys drinking Schaefer beer, smoking a crack pipe, bringing 50 kids and 5 dogs and fishing with either a $30 spinning combo upside down or maybe even a 2 liter bottle with the line wrapped around it.
I have a challenge for you..... If you're REALLY that good, post up some pics. I'd love to see them. Just about anyone that catches a really great fish has pics. Maybe a 100# Tarpon just isn't good enough to bother taking a pic of? lol
Have fun with this guys.... I think I'm going to hit "unsubscribe" real soon. It's a waste of e-mail notifications.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Guess whose not getting an invite to the tarpon and 30 inch trout fish fry?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hahahahaha...no discount all you can drink poonin trip for him


-mac-


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Guess whose not getting an invite to the tarpon and 30 inch trout fish fry?


All I can say is that you can't fry fish that were never caught.... lol


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Guess whose not getting an invite to the tarpon and 30 inch trout fish fry?


LOL!!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Spectre5922 said:


> All I can say is that you can't fry fish that were never caught.... lol


Haters gonna hate

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

There were some funny responses on this one.... Keep it up!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I went out with Capt JT last night for some night time tarpon action ( at the jetties of course ) we caught 6 tarpon in the 150 pound range. It was a great time he provided the stones and the tarpon tamales. Thanks Capt! BTW Capt JT is a member of the Better Business Bureau


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

hammerdown said:


> I went out with Capt JT last night for some night time tarpon action ( at the jetties of course ) we caught 6 tarpon in the 150 pound range. It was a great time he provided the stones and the tarpon tamales. Thanks Capt! BTW Capt JT is a member of the Better Business Bureau


I would have made it but I got pulled over on the way. I never knew it was against the law to have a tapped keg of keystone in the passenger seat. I mean I had the dang seat belt on it. It is a PIA to pump and hold the spout while steering with your knees.

Maybe next time I'll just do the $150 all you can drink...


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

My only concern about a guided trip is whether or not I can handle such high quality beer :beer:

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> I would have made it but I got pulled over on the way. I never knew it was against the law to have a tapped keg of keystone in the passenger seat. I mean I had the dang seat belt on it. It is a PIA to pump and hold the spout while steering with your knees.
> 
> Maybe next time I'll just do the $150 all you can drink...


Yeah I dont know why you insisted on getting the keg, Capt told you he was gonna bring 19 30 packs. We could have used your help gathering all the driftwood for the huge bonfire we had at the end of the jetty!


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*Funny*



Spectre5922 said:


> After suffering through all 9 pages (I kept telling myself to stop), I had a thought.... Maybe the company name should be CRACK-LIFE instead of Jettylife because there has to be a lot of that being smoked.
> Tarpon are one of the hardest fish to catch near-shore from what I understand. They are hard to find and even harder to land. I can't imagine anyone having consistent luck finding them every day, hooking them and landing them (every day). I may be a noob, but catching a bunch of tuna at the jetties? Really? And a 29" spec isn't good enough?
> I had a thought..... you could have shirts with guys drinking Schaefer beer, smoking a crack pipe, bringing 50 kids and 5 dogs and fishing with either a $30 spinning combo upside down or maybe even a 2 liter bottle with the line wrapped around it.
> I have a challenge for you..... If you're REALLY that good, post up some pics. I'd love to see them. Just about anyone that catches a really great fish has pics. Maybe a 100# Tarpon just isn't good enough to bother taking a pic of? lol
> Have fun with this guys.... I think I'm going to hit "unsubscribe" real soon. It's a waste of e-mail notifications.


Haha what is hilarious is JT, myself, and our other good friend got on a ton of tarpon last week...and you will never know.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll can bring the Stone's if you can bring the Poons!!!! 

At least that way you don't have to worry about getting busted by TACB!:cheers:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

We were down at the Jetty this morning and caught 10 Tarpon before 9:00 that averaged about 100#... All on a cane pole from my jon boat... after the bite died down, we tied em all up on a stringer and headed back to the dock, but on the way in alligaters swarmed the boat and ate em all but the heads... lemme tell ya, that was one hell of a stringer of fish...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

big john o said:


> We were down at the Jetty this morning and caught 10 Tarpon before 9:00 that averaged about 100#... All on a cane pole from my jon boat... after the bite died down, we tied em all up on a stringer and headed back to the dock, but on the way in alligaters swarmed the boat and ate em all but the heads... lemme tell ya, that was one hell of a stringer of fish...


All the while Jettylife boy was downing a 30'er of "STONE" and trolling for trout?


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

JShupe said:


> All the while Jettylife boy was downing a 30'er of "STONE" and trolling for trout?


trolling for trout??? you sir must have me confused with someone else... i fish for tarpoon, i dont troll for trout. i like to catch fish that take balls to catch. and yes me and a couple of friends were on tarpon all last week, i could care less what yall think honestly. I have a florida trip coming up this week, i am taking the gopro, and will have all the pics/vids yall can fit up your *****. as for the people in support of my company and guided trips, your welcome on my boat anytime. haters gon hate. jettyfisherman gonna fish.

Captain JettyTarpoon.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

jettytarpon said:


> trolling for trout??? you sir must have me confused with someone else... i fish for tarpoon, i dont troll for trout. i like to catch fish that take balls to catch. and yes me and a couple of friends were on tarpon all last week, i could care less what yall think honestly. I have a florida trip coming up this week, i am taking the gopro, and will have all the pics/vids yall can fit up your *****. as for the people in support of my company and guided trips, your welcome on my boat anytime. haters gon hate. jettyfisherman gonna fish.
> 
> Captain JettyTarpoon.


Shake and bake brother!


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

I play for keeps, I play for keeps.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Youre my boy blue!


-mac-


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

jettytarpon said:


> trolling for trout??? you sir must have me confused with someone else... i fish for tarpoon, i dont troll for trout. i like to catch fish that take balls to catch. and yes me and a couple of friends were on tarpon all last week, i could care less what yall think honestly. I have a florida trip coming up this week, i am taking the gopro, and will have all the pics/vids yall can fit up your *****. as for the people in support of my company and guided trips, your welcome on my boat anytime. haters gon hate. jettyfisherman gonna fish.
> 
> Captain JettyTarpoon.


Braaaaahhhhh I didn't mean to offend you.... my sincerest apology for that trout reference. I'm all about givin much love to you braaaahhhhhhhh. I envy your **** **** skills would love to hook into a 150lb grill meal for sure.

As said earlier... Shake and bake.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

JShupe said:


> Braaaaahhhhh I didn't mean to offend you.... my sincerest apology for that trout reference. I'm all about givin much love to you braaaahhhhhhhh. I envy your **** **** skills would love to hook into a 150lb grill meal for sure.
> 
> As said earlier... Shake and bake.


Somebody realized he was fixing to get voted off tarpon island and miss out on some stones.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishfeeder said:


> Somebody realized he was fixing to get voted off tarpon island and miss out on some stones....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Bingo.... No island no stones..... NO WAY BRAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

big john o said:


> We were down at the Jetty this morning and caught 10 Tarpon before 9:00 that averaged about 100#... All on a cane pole from my jon boat... after the bite died down, we tied em all up on a stringer and headed back to the dock, but on the way in alligaters swarmed the boat and ate em all but the heads... lemme tell ya, that was one hell of a stringer of fish...


Jt wouldve got a pic with that Tarpon stringer slung over his back, a pair of boots made of alligator hide, and fried tarpon and alligator for dinner that nite


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

He would put those pics up, but was called for a celeb trip in Florida which he is now traveling to.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Haha this thread has almost 10,000 views


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

topwatrout said:


> He would put those pics up, but was called for a celeb trip in Florida which he is now traveling to.


This is true. Currently on my way... Hopefully the chicken boy lures work their magic on some Florida poons!

If anyone is in the area I have a fl special running... 130 all you can drink ladies get on board free. Must be topless.

Capt jt


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

jt can you give us a fishing report? Im have a monster trout and tarpon fish fry schedu.ed for next week. can you hook me up? If you could donate 30 inch plus filets it would be appreciated


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jettytarpon said:


> This is true. Currently on my way... Hopefully the chicken boy lures work their magic on some Florida poons!
> 
> If anyone is in the area I have a fl special running... 130 all you can drink ladies get on board free. Must be topless.
> 
> Capt jt


Have a great trip Capt. JT! Where in Florida are ya fishing? Boca Grande?
Watch out for them hammer heads down there. I hear they get big and close!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

JT... give us a shout out BRAAAAAAHHHHHHHH.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

What up fellow **** fisherman!!! Im just chillin on a fl beach drinking an ice cold keystone with women surrounding my lawn chair. **** fishing has been slow, but plenty of sharks around. I'll keep y'all updated... Until then, live the jetty life.

Capt


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

jettytarpon said:


> What up fellow **** fisherman!!! Im just chillin on a fl beach drinking an ice cold keystone with women surrounding my lawn chair. **** fishing has been slow, but plenty of sharks around. I'll keep y'all updated... Until then, live the jetty life.
> 
> Capt


Is there any jetties in Florida? Spread the word about "Jetty Life"


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

hammerdown said:


> Is there any jetties in Florida? Spread the word about "Jetty Life"


Those Florida jetties look alot different than texas jetties.










But what the hell drag some keystones over there and see what you end up with.


----------



## Guy from Sealy (Mar 31, 2005)

funnay thread. 
I hadda put my waders on about pg 2 to get thru all the BS
I had tears ...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

JT please post pics of the Keystone women. There are some negative minded people on here that don't believe beautiful women go for the Keystone.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Yea JT people up in here be haten on you because they are envious of your life.. we commoners are just living vicariously through you braaaahhhhh. 

Keep it real on the chill.. Life couldn't be better w some stones and babes braaaaaaahh


----------



## tarponterror (Aug 13, 2007)

Frying some hard head, gafftop, mullet and a coupla skip jacks on Tiki Island today. Oh and grillin some tarpon too. Whos down? My boy JT's comin!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Only if you promise to make that hard head ceviche again. MMM Im getting hungry just thinking about it. Will the Keystone girls be there?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

tarponterror said:


> Frying some hard head, gafftop, mullet and a coupla skip jacks on Tiki Island today. Oh and grillin some tarpon too. Whos down? My boy JT's comin!!


Don't be PERPIN braaahhhhh JT is chillin in FLA with the KS girls... come in here with 6 posts and be perpin now... not cool braaaaaah.


----------



## tarponterror (Aug 13, 2007)

JShupe said:


> Don't be PERPIN braaahhhhh JT is chillin in FLA with the KS girls... come in here with 6 posts and be perpin now... not cool braaaaaah.


 Man my posts are special..thats why theres only 6. Your facts are all bogus. JT just backed his 42' yellowfin with his quad mercs up to my dock. He's got a buncha 225+lb Lane Bryant models and we are lighting off the old smokey as we speak. All you can eat tarpon...come down to the west end of tiki and see waass up..........brahhhhhh.......


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

tarponterror said:


> Man my posts are special..thats why theres only 6. Your facts are all bogus. JT just backed his 42' yellowfin with his quad mercs up to my dock. He's got a buncha 225+lb Lane Bryant models and we are lighting off the old smokey as we speak. All you can eat tarpon...come down to the west end of tiki and see waass up..........brahhhhhh.......


jetty style aint about no 42 yellow fin with quads what the hell is wrong with you.

If that motor aint smokin it aint jetty style and if that gelcoat aint faded with attle green in it it aint jetty style brrrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tarponterror (Aug 13, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> jetty style aint about no 42 yellow fin with quads what the hell is wrong with you.
> 
> If that motor aint smokin it aint jetty style and if that gelcoat aint faded with attle green in it it aint jetty style brrrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh its JT. He doesnt follow standard jetty fishin protocol. You know dis.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> jetty style aint about no 42 yellow fin with quads what the hell is wrong with you.
> 
> If that motor aint smokin it aint jetty style and if that gelcoat aint faded with attle green in it it aint jetty style brrrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


True Dat fishinguy, JT ain't about no quad 42 anything... maybe 42 stones if he is on a terror but no yellow fin.

Tarpoon perp needs to lay off the 'dro.. KNOWHUDIMEAN..

JT embraces the "LIFESTYLE" braaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

tarponterror said:


> Man my posts are special..thats why theres only 6. Your facts are all bogus. JT just backed his 42' yellowfin with his quad mercs up to my dock. He's got a buncha 225+lb Lane Bryant models and we are lighting off the old smokey as we speak. All you can eat tarpon...come down to the west end of tiki and see waass up..........brahhhhhh.......


Tarpon terror, im not sure who you are but please refrain from speaking of 42' yellowfins and mercs... i only fish jettylife. and tiki??? the party is at BAYOU VISTA. tiki island is for yellowfin owning douchebags. Come on over to the middle of BAYOU vista, bring some cold ones, and some more fish steaks as the tarpon filletts are getting slim.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Its time to shut this one down boys... until the next exciting tarpon adventure.

Until then, may the seas be flat, the keys be cold, and the women be willing.

Capt JT


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

jettytarpon said:


> Its time to shut this one down boys... until the next exciting tarpon adventure.
> 
> Until then, may the seas be flat, the keys be cold, and the women be willing.
> 
> Capt JT


We're not worthy we're not worthy... be safe BRAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

jettytarpon said:


> Its time to shut this one down boys... until the next exciting tarpon adventure.
> 
> Until then, may the seas be flat, the keys be cold, and the women be willing.
> 
> Capt JT


 And your not here..........


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Captain JT is it true you once had a trip out to the jetties with Kenny Powers and Joe Dirt and yall caught over 60 tarpon in just over an hour. And is it also true that you can do a Keystone keg stand in your boat in 5 to 6 ft seas? And I also heard you pee Corona!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

hammerdown said:


> Captain JT is it true you once had a trip out to the jetties with Kenny Powers and Joe Dirt and yall caught over 60 tarpon in just over an hour. And is it also true that you can do a Keystone keg stand in your boat in 5 to 6 ft seas? And I also heard you pee Corona!


I now have a strange desire to see anyone do a keg stand in any seas over 2'


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

tarponterror said:


> Man my posts are special..thats why theres only 6. Your facts are all bogus. JT just backed his 42' yellowfin with his quad mercs up to my dock. He's got a buncha 225+lb Lane Bryant models and we are lighting off the old smokey as we speak. All you can eat tarpon...come down to the west end of tiki and see waass up..........brahhhhhh.......


Is this the same boat that goes 65 mph?

J


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

hammerdown said:


> Captain JT is it true you once had a trip out to the jetties with Kenny Powers and Joe Dirt and yall caught over 60 tarpon in just over an hour. And is it also true that you can do a Keystone keg stand in your boat in 5 to 6 ft seas? And I also heard you pee Corona!


This is all true. I was there and can verify. Only it was a 100 tarpon, seas were 10-12, the boat cruises at 90, and the Corona came out ICE cold.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> This is all true. I was there and can verify. Only it was a 100 tarpon, seas were 10-12, the boat cruises at 90, and the Corona came out ICE cold.


 Capt. JT is a legend! I never had my doubts.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

hammerdown said:


> Capt. JT is a legend! I never had my doubts.


Straight up playah and tarpoon slayah!!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

JT, you just aint living the JETTYLIFE out on a bote no matter what you say - you need to get down with landing a full stringer of tampons while hoppin' rocks like the rest of us.

Put me in for a kilo of t-shirts and make 'em tie-dyed...BAM


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Sure missing the Jetty lifestyle reports...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, what gives??


-mac-


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dont know what happened to him, but saw one of his keystone bait girls asleep on the back of a dodge intripid in the galveston walmart parking lot over laobor day weekend. She was a whopper. She was becoming quite famous. Even 2cool had a pictorial of her. Too much keystone and tarpon I guess.


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thought it was a Dodge Dynasty?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes it was I still have the pic but some people thought it was disrespectful and it went to a whole new level


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

That wasn't JT's chica I will tell you that right now.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Last I heard the old johnson gave out somewhere along the north Jetty he may be stranded look for the floating keystone cans


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Follow the trail of floating stones


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

He took his woman and boat to school in Florida


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

Good story made me laugh


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sure wish he’d come back!


----------



## jetty tarpon (Aug 12, 2021)

i aint never left, boy! wont be long now!


----------

